# betta fish clock…. really?



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Poor fish, doesn't even have a place to hide. I would never do that to my bettas! Would you?






EDIT: Sorry video was deleted. I wonder why&#8230;...


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

I would.. lots of people keep them in bowls and divided breeding boxes, dont see how this is bad.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't like the idea of a betta being stuck in anything that doesn't make it happy. So although I don't like this idea, it's better than the tiny cups they're kept in at pet stores.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

It all comes to personal perspective with this one, and to be honest I don't see this as bad. The bettas can turn, theres plenty of space, and best off all its better than plastic cups.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

It does come as a personal perspective. Though I do not like to see it, plastic cups in the LFS are temporary till they go to a permanent home, there is no petstore going to promote plastic cups as an ethical way of keeping them on a permanent basis. I do not see that as a good comparison what so ever & I don't see these or bowls or boxes as anything more than a step up from the plastic cups. 
Those who don't see anything wrong with this, should seriously lock themselves in a 15'x15' empty room for a couple weeks and see if you feel the same afterwards. No way I can be convinced fish are happy in these environments, the only thing they have to look forward to in life is feeding time. I think a better comparison here would be going to prison, except in prison you atleast have a chance at freedom eventually. You'd think if one actually cared about their pet, they would do their best to provide something that mimics their natural environments as opposed to some silly display as such....but I know , they are just fish... right? Just my 2 cents


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't feel one way or another... I do keep mine in a 15g tank with 3 cories though.

I wouldn't keep my dogs in a kennel, but they're mammals *ducks from John throwing chairs at me*


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lolol Chris...no worries buddy, everyone is entitled to their opinions. Unfortunately they happen to be my fav fish & I feel the deserve a bit more than a 16oz home. And the dog kennel is a good comparison, just a different animal, they like to run, fish like to swim, why should it be any different


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's basically my same sentiments. Give them the best life they can. Dog\Fish\Otherwise.

Everytime I see these "ornamental" fish displays, I think of Disco Stu and his dead goldfish shoes.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thats horrible , but a perfect example


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> It does come as a personal perspective. Though I do not like to see it, plastic cups in the LFS are temporary till they go to a permanent home, there is no petstore going to promote plastic cups as an ethical way of keeping them on a permanent basis. I do not see that as a good comparison what so ever & I don't see these or bowls or boxes as anything more than a step up from the plastic cups.
> Those who don't see anything wrong with this, should seriously lock themselves in a 15'x15' empty room for a couple weeks and see if you feel the same afterwards. No way I can be convinced fish are happy in these environments, the only thing they have to look forward to in life is feeding time. I think a better comparison here would be going to prison, except in prison you atleast have a chance at freedom eventually. You'd think if one actually cared about their pet, they would do their best to provide something that mimics their natural environments as opposed to some silly display as such....but I know , they are just fish... right? Just my 2 cents


Whoa, that prison comment is a little bit harsh don't you think? I get what you're saying but. Living space has nothing to do with the quality, expecting that the person who made those clocks keep them clean and healthy I don't see how the fish would feel bad. Would you rather be out on the streets looking for food and no shelter or in a small space with food everyday? it's pretty much a discussion that mainly goes down to personal opinions but using harsh examples are a bit extraneous.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Are you serious>? alright lets experiment, go lock yourself in your closet,butt naked, and the only time anything happens is feeding time, plain old closet nothing to do, no where to comfortably rest, nothing comes or goes just once or twice a day someone wings the same old meal at ya... here ya go.
now if you can stay in there for like 3 days without going batzo you will convince me that that stupid clock is a suitable environment for anything.

granted prison may also come with the daily threat of being gang raped in the shower , or being shanked in the yard so I guess on an excitement level maybe jail has a leg up.

also has anyone ever been in a house that was super quite or had a bloody migraine and heard no noise but an annoying clock TICK TICK TICK TICK , if i was that betta i would jam my head in amongst those hands and pray that it crushed my skull all day every day of tick tick tick tick, no thanks lol you can flush me if thats my eternity...


er201 said:


> Whoa, that prison comment is a little bit harsh don't you think? I get what you're saying but. Living space has nothing to do with the quality, expecting that the person who made those clocks keep them clean and healthy I don't see how the fish would feel bad. Would you rather be out on the streets looking for food and no shelter or in a small space with food everyday? it's pretty much a discussion that mainly goes down to personal opinions but using harsh examples are a bit extraneous.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> Are you serious>? alright lets experiment, go lock yourself in your closet,butt naked, and the only time anything happens is feeding time, plain old closet nothing to do, no where to comfortably rest, nothing comes or goes just once or twice a day someone wings the same old meal at ya... here ya go.
> now if you can stay in there for like 3 days without going batzo you will convince me that that stupid clock is a suitable environment for anything.
> 
> granted prison may also come with the daily threat of being gang raped in the shower , or being shanked in the yard so I guess on an excitement level maybe jail has a leg up.
> ...


See the thing is fish don't need clothes, why compare fishes to humans? That's like comparing yourself to a car and continuing to argue that you can beat a car on foot. Also fish don't think they react. Ill stick to my opinion that its all about living quality not space, clean water and food everyday is better than dirty space.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

the only thing that separates humans from other animals is that we have the intelligence to rise above survival, and thrive if we dont like our environment we can change it 
we no longer have to worry about making it day to day , now were all worried about what the next app on the i phone 5 is gonna be its ridiculas, its a sad state of affairs the world is in.. anyways thats another topic entirely

the betta clock, the bowl, the cup, as an intelligent human how can you actually say that that is a suitable place for anything to live on any level.?
c'mon your telling me you actually believe in your head and in your heart that the 1.5 inch betta fish doesnt deserve at least a 5 gallon? with a filter, i dunno light, christ splurge and get lil homie a leaf to rest on?? nothing.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> the only thing that separates humans from other animals is that we have the intelligence to rise above survival, and thrive if we dont like our environment we can change it
> we no longer have to worry about making it day to day , now were all worried about what the next app on the i phone 5 is gonna be its ridiculas, its a sad state of affairs the world is in.. anyways thats another topic entirely
> 
> the betta clock, the bowl, the cup, as an intelligent human how can you actually say that that is a suitable place for anything to live on any level.?
> c'mon your telling me you actually believe in your head and in your heart that the 1.5 inch betta fish doesnt deserve at least a 5 gallon? with a filter, i dunno light, christ splurge and get lil homie a leaf to rest on?? nothing.


I do get what you're saying, but like If you can provide a betta enough space to swim in and keep it in good health why does space matter? There are alot of over crowded tanks out there but the fishes are healthy and they don't seem bothered by it. I get you guys think its cruel to keep it in something so little it should be avoided if possible, but whats so wrong with keeping it in something small if it's in good health?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

the point is how can you consider that keeping it in good health, obviously to each his own but how can you honestly say that living in the clock would be in good health, what is healthy about that, like i said go spend some time in your closet and lemme know how you feel in like 36 hours nevermind like 5 years or whatever the full life term of a betta is...


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I am not a Betta keeper, but do they not like to surface and breath air? Also they build nests on the surface when mating, no chance of that here. This is nothing but a novelty, which is not how I want to persue this hobby.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thank you common sense prevails


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> the point is how can you consider that keeping it in good health, obviously to each his own but how can you honestly say that living in the clock would be in good health, what is healthy about that, like i said go spend some time in your closet and lemme know how you feel in like 36 hours nevermind like 5 years or whatever the full life term of a betta is...


See the thing is keeping it in good health has nothing to do with the amount of space the fish is in. Water change along with all the other works that usually goes into maintaining a tank is what keeps the fish healthy. And like I said comparing humans to fish is like comparing yourself to a car and saying that you can beat it on foot. If it was a human trapped in a small space with nothing to do and gets fed daily, yes they'll go insane. But put a fish in a small space and it will try to adapt. They're not like us they don't have the same amount of intelligence we do. Yes it might be inhumane, but how is keeping it in a big tank and left carelessly any better?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

you lost me , point being i feel sorry for any betta being housed like that , any fish for that matter its horribly irresponsible to stick something in a box regardless of cleanliness and assume that its okay

and i completely disagree with you on size of tank not being an important part of a fishes health and longevity

and my favorite part of your whole post :"But put a fish in a small space and it will* try* to adapt." are you kidding me?


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

"nuff said.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Horrible...its is incredibly sad that Betta fish are renowned for being able to live in small spaces because they are kept in cups in LFS. The only reason they are is it is the most efficient way to keep them before they go to LARGER permanent homes...which I don't think most people know unfortunately.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Very Very Sad.........


----------



## dalans (Aug 11, 2012)

well, at least the fish can see when feeding time is coming. 

(sorry I could not resist)

For the record - I think this looks extremely tacky and disrespectful to the creature. Cruel I am not sure about. 

-D


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

whats next flava flav rocking a betta clock

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh boiiiii


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

er201 said:


> Also fish don't think they react.


You really need to start watching more Animal planet, Discovery channel and Nat Geo wild, if you really believe that



er201 said:


> Ill stick to my opinion that its all about living quality not space, clean water and food everyday is better than dirty space.


No offense , but it amazes me how wild animals can actually show more compassion then the most intelligent/advanced species on this planet at times....it's obvious that you will stick to your opinion here, just a fish as I said .... Though I believe it's safe to say one is not truly healthy if it isn't happy, if it has a brain. 
I do not think my comparison to jail or prison was actually a bad one at all.....you get plucked away from freedom, placed in a empty small room (with room to move & even a place to rest , unlike these stupid bowls and clocks and whatever else) regular feedings same time everyday. Sounds pretty much the same to me. Though you could argue not all Betta's start off in the wild, there is still plenty out there that do come from the wild as well as a vast majority of other fish that end up in small tanks. Either way you are entitled to your opinion and I respect that. Personally I think space or better yet it's all around environment (to include plants and such), is just as important as water quality and I will stick to that. They adapt to a small area because they are forced to do so, does not mean they are a happy fish.



macframalama said:


> Are you serious>? alright lets experiment, go lock yourself in your closet,butt naked, and the only time anything happens is feeding time, plain old closet nothing to do, no where to comfortably rest, nothing comes or goes just once or twice a day someone wings the same old meal at ya... here ya go.
> now if you can stay in there for like 3 days without going batzo you will convince me that that stupid clock is a suitable environment for anything.
> 
> granted prison may also come with the daily threat of being gang raped in the shower , or being shanked in the yard so I guess on an excitement level maybe jail has a leg up.
> ...


lol Shawn, makes me think of an Edgar Allen Poe story.......still laughing over "tick-tock-tick- toc ....just flush me already" 
dude that was exactly what went through my head when I watched that vid.....kind like water torture...literally lol 
probably amplified at that...thats gotta be worse than tapping on the glass


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> View attachment 11030
> whats next flava flav rocking a betta clock
> 
> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh boiiiii


I can see it now .....


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Funny but sadly I would not be surprised if that has happened already, smh


macframalama said:


> View attachment 11030
> whats next flava flav rocking a betta clock
> 
> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh boiiiii


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

People seem to think that because a creature _can_ survive in a tiny space that it _should_ live in a tiny space. Wild bettas may have small territories, but they have the option to move when conditions change. I agree with those who`ve argued against keeping bettas in cells.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

video doesnt work anymore


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

basically the same vid here jay: 





I find it funny they chose to not let people comment on the video.....wonder why lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i think the clocks you had in the video john were bigger than the original ones that were posted, the first ones looked to me like there were maybe an 8 inch circle the second ones look bigger anyways could be wrong but , still stupid small,


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think your right Shawn, pretty sure the original vids clocks were smaller, those are now private , probably got alot of hate mail lol ....but agreed, stupid idea either way IMHO


----------

